# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  test διαταραχων προσωπικοτητας

## λιλιουμ

http://similarminds.com/personality_disorder.html

συνηθως καθε ανθρωπος, ναι λεω για ψυχικα υγιη ανθρωπο, "τσιμπαει" λιγο απο 2 έως το πολυ 3 διαταραχουλες. Εγω τσιμπαω λιγη οριακη και λιγη εξαρτητικη. Εσεις?

----------


## stefamw

Αποφευκτικη στο "κοκκινο" εγω ...

----------


## MikeColeWorld

Εγω ειμαι σε 8 αρκετα πανω απ τον μεσο ορο και σε 2 αρκετα κατω απ το μεσο ορο :P Εχω προβλημα δηλαδη χαχα!

----------


## giannisfrank

Διασκεδαστικό τεστάκι, αν και παντελώς άκυρο. Υπάρχουν πολλά τέτοια τεστάκια αριστερά και δεξιά και έχει πλάκα να τα συμπληρώνει κάποιος, αρκεί να μη τα παίρνει στα σοβαρά…. Το πιο έγκυρο και πλήρης ψυχομετρικό εργαλείο που γνωρίζω και εμπιστεύομαι είναι το MMPI-2.

----------


## andy87

Σε ολα αγγιζουμε τα όρια χαχα...Αλλά τα ξεπερνάμε στο Obsessive

----------


## Yoco Choco

Paranoid	||||||||||	38%	50%
Schizoid ||||||||||||	42%	40%
Schizotypal	||||||||||||||||||74%	56%
Antisocial	|||||| 30%	46%
Borderline	||||||||||||	42%	45%
Histrionic	||||||||||	38%	35%
Narcissistic	||||||||||||	50%	40%
Avoidant	||||||||||||||	58%	48%
Dependent	||||||||||||||	54%	44%
Obsessive-Compulsive	||||||||||||||||||||	82%	45%
Hmmm...

----------


## Macgyver

Εμενα μουβγαλε σε ολα μεσο ορο , εκτος του 28% που μουβγαλε στην αποφευκτικη προσωπικοτητα , δλδ πολυ λιγη κοινωνικη αναστολη , πολυ λιγα αισθηματα ανεπαρκειας και πολυ λιγη ευαισθησια στην αρνητικη κριτικη . Λες ? .....ξερω γω .......τι να πω........κ τωρα που το ξανακανα μουβγαλε κ 29% εξαρτητητικη............



Ευχαριστο τεστακι Λιλιουμ....

----------


## kalikantzaros

Εγω δεν μπορωνα το κανω το τεστ γιατι ξερω τι απαντησεις περιμενει να του δωσω

----------


## Antreas MpR

Paranoid |||||||||||||||||| 78% 50%
Schizoid |||||||||||||||| 70% 40%
Schizotypal |||||||||||||||| 62% 56%
Antisocial |||||||||||||||||| 78% 46%
Borderline |||||||||||||||||||| 90% 45%
Histrionic |||||||||||||| 58% 35%
Narcissistic || 10% 40%
Avoidant |||||||||||||||||||| 86% 48%
Dependent |||||||||||||||| 66% 44%
Obsessive-Compulsive |||||| 26% 45%

----------


## Antreas MpR

X0A0XA0XA0XA0AX0XAXA0XA00XAXA00AXAX0XA0XA0XA0XA0XA 0AX0XA0X0AXA00AX0XA0XA0AX0XAX0AX0AXA0X0X0AXA0XA0AX 0XA0XA0
Φαίνεται πως έχω κάποια θεματάκια.

----------


## off_line

Paranoid |||||||||||||||||| 79% 50%
Schizoid |||||||||||||||| 69% 40%
Schizotypal |||||||||||| 44% 56%
Antisocial |||||||||||||| 57% 46%
Borderline |||||||||||||||| 70% 45%
Histrionic |||||||||||||||||||| 86% 52%
Narcissistic |||||||||||||| 55% 40%
Avoidant |||||||||||||||||||| 89% 48%
Dependent |||||||||||||||||||| 85% 44%
Obsessive-Compulsive |||||||||||||||| 63% 45%

turbo είμαι...:)

----------


## serios

Paranoid |||||||||||| 44% 50%
Schizoid |||||||||||| 43% 40%
Schizotypal |||||||||||||| 54% 56%
Antisocial |||||||||| 34% 46%
Borderline |||||||||||||| 53% 45%
Histrionic |||||||||| 39% 52%
Narcissistic |||||||||| 34% 40%
Avoidant |||||||||||||| 56% 48%
Dependent |||||||||||| 46% 44%
Obsessive-Compulsive |||||||||||| 50% 45%
*scores in gray are the average web score

τωρα αν αυτο ειναι καλο δεν ξερω!!

----------


## serios

βασικα ειμαι κοντα στον μ.ο οπτ ολα καλα!!

----------


## elisabet

Δεν κατάλαβα πως λειτουργεί το τεστ.
Εμένα μου τα έβγαλε όλα κοντά αλλά κάτω από το μ.ο.
Μόνο την οριακή μου έβγαλε ακριβώς στο μ.ο. Αυτό τι σημαίνει; Θα ζήσω; :)

----------


## serios

Είσαι πολύ καλά!!
Σημαίνει πως δεν εχεις έντονα χαρακτηριστικά δηλαδή παθογενη , αυτών των προσωπικοτήτων.

----------


## kavkaz

div align="center"> <table style="color: black; background: #eeeeee"border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="2"> <tr> <td bgcolor="#eeeeee"> <div align="center"> Personality Disorder Test Results <table style="color: black; background: #dddddd"border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="4" bgcolor="#dddddd"> <tr> <td><a href="http://similarminds.com/personality_disorder_info.html#paranoid">Paranoid</a></td> <td width="50">||||||||||||||</td> <td width="30">55%</td> </tr> <tr> <td><a href="http://similarminds.com/personality_disorder_info.html#schizoid">Schizoid</a></td> <td width="50">||||||||||||</td> <td width="30">41%</td> </tr> <tr> <td><a href="http://similarminds.com/personality_disorder_info.html#schizotypal">Schizo typal</a></td> <td width="50">||||||||||||||</td> <td width="30">54%</td> </tr> <tr> <td><a href="http://similarminds.com/personality_disorder_info.html#antisocial">Antisoc ial</a></td> <td width="50">||||||||||||||</td> <td width="30">52%</td> </tr> <tr> <td><a href="http://similarminds.com/personality_disorder_info.html#borderline">Borderl ine</a></td> <td width="50">||||||||||||||||</td> <td width="30">67%</td> </tr> <tr> <td><a href="http://similarminds.com/personality_disorder_info.html#histrionic">Histrio nic</a></td> <td width="50">||||||||||||||||||</td> <td width="30">76%</td> </tr> <tr> <td><a href="http://similarminds.com/personality_disorder_info.html#narcissistic">Narci ssistic</a></td> <td width="50">||||||||||||||||||</td> <td width="30">77%</td> </tr> <tr> <td><a href="http://similarminds.com/personality_disorder_info.html#avoidant">Avoidant</a></td> <td width="50">||||||||||||||||</td> <td width="30">65%</td> </tr> <tr> <td><a href="http://similarminds.com/personality_disorder_info.html#dependent">Dependen t</a></td> <td width="50">||||||||||||||</td> <td width="30">52%</td> </tr> <tr> <td><a href="http://similarminds.com/personality_disorder_info.html#obsessive-compulsive"> Obsessive-Compulsive</a></td> <td width="50"> ||||||||||||</td> <td width="30">41%</td> </tr> </table> </div> </td> </tr> </table> <a href="http://similarminds.com/personality_disorder.html"> Take Free Personality Disorder Test</a><br><font size="1"><a href="http://similarminds.com/personality_tests.html">Personality Test</a> by <a href="http://similarminds.com/">SimilarMinds.com</a></font> </div>

----------


## kavkaz

Αααα δεν το κανα σωστα....τελος παντων οπως φαινεται και πιο πανω τα μεγαλυτερα ποσοστα μου τα βγαλε....
Ναρκισσιστικη 77%
Ιστριονικη 72%

----------


## Del-To-21042020a

Paranoid	||||||||||||||||	63%	50%
Schizoid	||||||||||||	50%	40%
Schizotypal	||||||||||||||	51%	56%
Antisocial	||||||||||||	49%	46%
Borderline	||||||||||||||||||	71%	45%
Histrionic	||||||||||||||	51%	52%
Narcissistic	||||||||||||	47%	40%
Avoidant	||||||||||||||||||	76%	48%
Dependent	||||||||||||||	56%	44%
Obsessive-Compulsive	||||||||||	36%	45%

λιγο απο ολα δηλαδη

----------

